# FS: 315 Gallon Acrylic Tank (Complete Setup) Price Lowered!!!



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Everything is in mint condition. 10/10. Selling as a package only. Life time warranty for the tank is transferrable to the new owner from Titan Aquatics.

$3500

PM or email [email protected] for anymore questions.

315 Gallon Tank - Manufactured By Titan Aquatic
- 7 Feet Long x 3 Wide x 2 High Premium Acrylic Tank (custom lids/ wiring hole/ feeding hole)
- Black, wooden furniture grade custom stand (2 doors on the side and 4 on the front)
- 150 gallon custom sump - 5 Feet long x 2 Wide & 22 inch High
(Bacteria House, Bio Film Media K1, Ceramic Rings, Bio Balls, Japanese Mat & Crush Coral)
- 1000w Jehmco Heater & Controller
- x1 Reef Octopus - Water Blaster 7000
- x1 Ehiem Compact 5000 Water Pump

Pickup in Richmond.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I wish I have cash right now, this is perfect for my family room. Lot's of room for Tangs and Triggers to swim :bigsmile:


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

crimper said:


> I wish I have cash right now, this is perfect for my family room. Lot's of room for Tangs and Triggers to swim :bigsmile:


It is a great deal!!! The tank alone cost me pretty much $3600 from Titan Aquatics in Arizona! That means who ever buys this is getting everything else for free!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> It is a great deal!!! The tank alone cost me pretty much $3600 from Titan Aquatics in Arizona! That means who ever buys this is getting everything else for free!


A great deal it is! Perfect for a saltwater FOWLR/Reef setup, somebody take this before I rob a bank


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow I can't believe this tank is still for sale. What a beautiful tank. To bad this tank wasn't for sale last summer. I don't think I'll be able to fit 2, 7 ft tank is my living room. lol good luck with the sale.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! Lots of interest but nothing concrete. First one with cash gets the setup! =)

I spent a lot of time and money designing this setup. Really hate to part with it but my parents deserve their living room back!

I will not lower the price anymore either. This is the rock bottom price. 

Who ever walks away with this setup is getting an incredible deal! Everything is MINT!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt $3500!!!


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

crimper said:


> A great deal it is! Perfect for a saltwater FOWLR/Reef setup, somebody take this before I rob a bank


Naw man a I would do the same setup! Asian aro aro aro!!
But that's me lol
Very nice tank


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Jeez mike don't go too low on that tank or I might have to have a serious talk about how I can fit it in my place... :bigsmile:

Someone honestly needs to pick up this tank! Great tank and even greater guy!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> Jeez mike don't go too low on that tank or I might have to have a serious talk about how I can fit it in my place... :bigsmile:
> 
> Someone honestly needs to pick up this tank! Great tank and even greater guy!


This will be my last price for my tank! Tank will be drained and stored in another room next week. Ready to be picked up anytime.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Pending / On Hold. Lucky new owner!


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

Very nice tank.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank is sold. Thanks.


----------

